# 2 Commercials and one resi in Staten Island



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Two accounts, with 2 small commercial buildings (literally snowblower lots) and one residential on Staten Island.

Currently everyone gets shovel, snowblow, plow only (no salt). Perfect for a jeep or smaller blade p/u, too small for my truck...I end up shoveling most of the place taking an hour for what should be 10 minutes.

If interested, post here or email bigpita at verizon dot net


----------

